# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  Shqipëria e plehrave.

## Apollyon

*Djali që fotografon vdekjen. Bevis Fusha, për herë të parë një shqiptar në botimet e World Press Photo-s me vendet e ndotura ku vdesin njerëz. SOS për Shqipërinë joturistike dhe për patriotët e rremë

Elsa Demo 
Die, 18 Maj 2008 12:07:00*





Është e para herë për një fotograf shqiptar të hyjë në historinë e botimeve të World Press Photo. Ky është Bevis Fusha, për ata që e njohin atë dhe punën e tij që nga fillimet, mbetet lenfant prodige. Rrëfimi i tij vizual që ka për temë ndotjen e mjedisit në Shqipëri, është paraqitur në botimin e quajtur World Press Photo: New Stories, i prezanuar më 25 prill në Amsterdam në ditën e çmimeve World Press Photo. Është një botim dinjitoz dhe kopertina është ilustruar me një foto të Bevisit realizuar në Porto Romano, një nga pikat e vendeve ku ai ka fotografuar vdekjen. 

Vdekja e ngadaltë dhe e palëvizshme quhej cikli që pat bërë në Porto Romano. Aty ku 15.000 banorë, të ardhur nga veriut i vendit pas rënies së komunizmit, jetojnë në mes të fëlliqjes katrastofale të mjedisit. Programi për Zhvillimin i Kombeve të Bashkuara e ka shpallur Porto Romanon zonë e kuqe, nga më të helmatisurat në Ballkan. 

Në serinë e vendeve të fotografuara nga 30-vjeçari sipas kërkesës së programit të ËPP për të trajtuar vizualisht një nga tetë pikat e zhvillimit të mileniumit - zbutja e varfërisë ekstreme dhe urisë deri tek lufta kundër AIDS  janë zona burimore e naftës në Marinëz, ish fabrika e PVC në Vlorë, Sharra dhe mbledhësit e saj të vegjël të plehrave, Babrruja me vezullimin e pisllëkut. Janë kryesisht vende, ku njeriu i është shmangur. Qendrat e mëdha të banuara po ashtu. Tirana është dhënë vetëm një herë, me kaosin tek Medreseja, ku ndotja jepet jo vetëm si dehje plehrash e rrugës, po edhe në ndërtesat e rrjepura, në rrugët e shqyera ndërsa drita e diellit e ngroh si për çdo ditë ajrin veshtullor të pistë. Këtu jetojmë. Edhe të tjerat nuk janë ambiente larg nesh. Është një tragjizëm provincial të cilin Bevisi thotë se e ka dhënë ashtu siç është, pra e ka pasqyruar. 

Projektin për ndotjen e Tiranës ka për ta vazhduar, edhe pse do donte të besonte që nëse Tirana fillon dhe e stopon ndotjen tani, në 5 vitet e ardhshme do të niste përtëritja e këtij qyteti.

Fotografia e tij ka karakteristikë interpretimin e ngjarjes, të vendeve. Për shembull rrugët e lagjeve në Porto Romano janë kapur të ndriçuara nga një dritë e zbehtë poçash që të lëbyrin sytë. Është një abstragim i të dhënave tragjike të Porto Romanos. Ky është një refleks vezullues. Ne mbulojmë dhe zbukurojmë një mjedis që është vrasës. E bëjmë tërheqës një vend ku sduhet të jetojmë. Është ftesë e çuditshme kjo. Është fotoja e vdekjes. Edhe vdekja kur vjen, vjen me një vezullim. Me një dritë. 

Shqipëria e Bevisit është aq e ndotur sa dhe kot ta shkrepësh aparatin del diçka. 

Në Porto Romano ka fotografuar pas një rrjete hijen e një burri me kancer. Është imazh që ngjall ndjesi makabre, sikur ajo rrjetë të jetë mushkëria kanceroze e njeriut e bërë pelte që e ka mbuluar kokë e këmbë burrin.

Ai është fotograf që sbën pjesë në asnjë shoqatë, as në ato lloje që hidhen në mbrojtje të mjedisit dhe luftojnë një sistem. Bevis Fusha fotografon njëlloj siç mendon për fenomenet: tregon një të vërtetë tronditëse dhe nuk iu bën apel njerëzve që edhe sikur të flenë me këto imazhe skanë çbëjnë. E ka parë mjedisin në kontekstin e një gjëje që është e jona dhe që shoqëria jonë sdo të bëjë marrëveshje me gjërat e këqija. Kjo është filozofia e fotografit: të bësh marrëveshje me të këqijat që ka bota jo për tiu shitur atyre po për ti kuptuar. Shumë vetëve do tiu dukej tronditës pohimi i Bevisit: dua të hap një portë që të asociohem me negativen. Në raport me bindjen që i riu ka për fotografinë, ky pohim nuk merr kuptim tjetër veç pranimit të botës si një entitet i praptë që mund të ndreqet nga të pakënaqurit. Ai është në një krizë të përhershme mes pakënaqësisë dhe kënaqësisë së realizimit të fotos. 

Tek e fundit, Bevisi që fotografon probleme të dhjamura që na kanë zënë sytë, probleme me të cilat jemi familjarizuar, është një njeri i thjeshtë që ecën me biçikletë në rrugë dhe do të thithë ajër të pastër.Jemi ne vetë ata që shkatërrojmë, jemi viktima të varfërisë dhe të injorancës sonë për të hedhur plehrat rreth vetes. Shqipëria është e mbushur me plehra. Me këto foto unë nuk doja të sensibilizoja por të jepja një pasqyrë të asaj që shohim dhe që sbëjmë asgjë. Nuk dua ta pastroj këtë vend, kam humbur shpresën se kjo gjendje mund të ndryshojë një ditë. Nuk është çudi që me këtë refuzim të pastërtisë dhe ekologjisë, ta rendisin Bevisin tek ata që e shesin Shqipërinë me turpet e saj. Cila është përgjigjja e tij? Fotografia ime është antituristike. Sigurisht unë i ftoj me fjalë të huajt që takoj. U them hajdeni se kemi plazhe të bukura. Por unë nuk di ta bëj atë lloj fotografie turistike. Ajo është një hi syve. Jam i mendimit që nëse bota vuan, duhet të ulësh kokën, të përunjesh dhe të vuash bashkë me të. Shpresoj që brezi i ri, edhe ata të cilëve prindërit mendojnë si e si tua përmirësojnë jetën, si ti veshin më mirë, e ti çojnë në shkolla të mira, ta kuptojnë se një ditë do të gjenden përballë këtij shuku pisllëqesh që krijojmë ne. Po e pata ndonjëherë një shtëpi luksoze do ti vë në mure këto foto alarme për atë që do të ndodhë. 

Arsyen e mungesës së ndjeshmërisë së shqiptarëve ndaj problemeve që kanë nga njëra anë dhe frika mos po prishim imazhin duke thënë të vërtetën, ky fëmijë i talentuar dhe i mbrapshtë igjen tek mungesa e personalitetit, e identitetit. Është luks i madh sipas tij, të mendosh në këto kushte për plehrat në rrugë kur këtu ndotja është shpirtërore. Prandaj për pisllëkun flitet me fjalë, prandaj gazetat dhe revistat nuk do ti botoninveçse aksidentalisht naftën shpirtërore dhe neverinë që shkaktojnë fotot e Bevisit nga toka e helmuar me naftë e Marinzës. Në këtë kuptim ai nuk hyn tek fotografët patriotë të kadifenjtë që e shohin Shqipërinë nga ajri dhe ftojnë në fundjavë politikanët e rinj ta shohin nga parashuta vendin që e shkatërrojnë përditë.

Histori të reja nga World Press Photo

Botimi World Press Photo: New Stories është një vitrinë për të treguar forcën e rrëfimit vizual dhe një kremtim i fotografisë botërore. Ky është një libër që e lëkund këndvështrimin e ofruar nga fotografë perëndimorë që punojnë për media të rëndësishme, është dëshmi e një niveli profesional dhe mjeshtërisë së rrëfimit vizual nga një grup i veçantë fotografësh. Kështu e cilësojnë me pak fjalë kuratorët e botimit të WPP.

Janë përfshirë 187 foto në librin me parathënie të Adrian Evansit, drejtor i Panos Pictures, i cili thekson se shpesh, për fat të keq, Afrika, Azia dhe Amerika Latine janë parë me syzet e të huajit. Bota jonë e globalizuar nuk është dhe aq e rrumbullt, sa çthuhet... Historia gjithnjë është shkruar nga ata që kanë mundësitë më të mira për të treguar historitë e tyre. Në këtë pikë as fotogazetaria nuk ka ndryshim. Fotografët e këtij libri kanë punuar në vendet që jetojnë. Sfida e tyre ka qenë paraqitja e perspektivave të reja për tema të zakonshme,- shkruan Evans.

Për shembull Abir Abdullah-u është marrë me efektet e ndryshimit të klimës tek popullata e Bangladeshit bregdetar. Atul Loke-u nga India, rrëfen nëpërmjet portretit historinë e një vejushe indiane e prekur nga HIV që lufton për të mbajtur familjen.

Bevis Fusha rrëfen nga Shqipëria mjediset e ndotura, etj.

Këto cikle punësh kanë qenë pjesë e programeve të edukimit që WPP ka bërë në Ballkan. Aty ka marrë pjesë Bevisi. Përzgjedhja e fotografëve të rinj është bërë me konkurs dhe u është kërkuar që të marrin përsipër një sprovë fotografike mbi disa nga temat e zhvillimit të mileniumit. 

Fotografi shqiptar e ka realizuar ciklin e tij për 4-5 ditë dhe është shpërblyer mirë financiarisht për punën e bërë. Ky është një trajtim dinjitoz që WPP u bën fotografëve. Kjo është gjëja më e mirë që kemi marrë nga ky libër, më shumë se sa libri vetë,- thotë Bevisi.

Fotografët që morën pjesë në këtë projekt janë Tolga Sezgin (Turqi), Kemal Jufri (Indonezi), Mariana Bazo (Peru), Abir Abdullah (Bangladesh), Mehran Afshar Naderi (Iran), Sudharak Olëe (Indi), Karen Mirzoyan (Armeni), Atul Loke (Indi), Mëanzo Millinga (Tanzani) dhe shqiptari Fusha. 

Libri kushton 50 euro. Botimi është bërë me mbështetjen e Oxfam Novib dhe të Ministrisë së Punëve të Jashtme të Hollandës. Puna e këtyre fotografëve do të prezantohet edhe në festivalin e fotografisë në Arl.

Fotografët e dasmave

Bevisi është një fotograf aq inteligjent sa të dijë të vjelë nga shoqëria atë që do. është edhe fotograf që nuk ka turp të thotë atë që mendon dhe bën. Një nga turpet që refuzon ai është që të mohojë fotografinë e dasmës. Të gjithë e dimë se mjeshtërit e fotografisë në Shqipëri, asaj artistike flasim, nuk do ta shtynin dot pa dasmat. Ne mbijetojmë me dasma që janë burimi më i madh i fitimit. Personalisht më duhet ai akses me njerëzit edhe pse sështë një imazh i destinuar për galeri. Fotot e dasmës humbin që humbin në injorancën e vetë faktit. Për fotografët është kthyer në biznes specifik dasma. Nuk është turp ta themi. Shqiptarët kanë turp ti thonë gjërat. Është e kuptueshme përderisa ne skemi as fare terren për fotografinë, as fare ekspozita dhe ato që bëhen, bëhen në tentativa eksperimentale,- thotë fotografi.

Dje ai është nisur për në Vjenë ku nga 19-23 maj merr pjesë në ekpozitën EAST të fotografëve nga Evropa Lindore. Me rastin e 20- vjetorit të agjencisë Anzenberger me seli në Vjenë, e cila drejtohet nga Regina Maria Anzenberger, botohet dhe një libër me 300 faqe ku artisti shqiptar paraqitet me një cikël social documentary nga Shqipëria. 

Nga 100 u zgjodhën 12 të rinj nga Shqipëria, Bjellorusia, Çekia, Letonia, Maqedonia, Polania, Rumania, Rusia, Sllovakia.

Ka afro dy vjet që Fusha dhe fotoja e tij promovohet nga kjo agjenci. 


Burimi lajmit

----------


## Apollyon

> SOS për Shqipërinë joturistike dhe për patriotët e rremë


Me fjale ne te marrim ne qafe, ama ne Porto Romano edhe ne te gjith Shqiperine po vdesin njerez nga ndotja e mjedisit, qe eshte 10 her me e larte se normalja e lejueshme. Na rrofte patriotizmi edhe fjalet boshe lart e poshte.

----------


## Qyfyre

Na rrofshin edhe reklamat që bëjmë. Ftojmë turistat që të na i vizitojnë këto "mrekulli" që kemi.

----------


## BvizioN

Frymezimi nuk duhet te merret nga nje/disa fotografi...qofshin te mira apo te keqija. Cdo parajse ka halete e veta, dhe nese ty si fotograf te terheqin objekte/peizazhe te tilla, jam i sigurte se do i gjesh ne cdo cep te botes.

Ne jemi vete Shqiptare, kemi jetuar dhe jetojme ne Shqiperi dhe e dime se Shqiperia nuk eshte e tille gjithandej....siq eshte paraqitur ne kete foton e mesiperme. Plehrat rrugeve, papastertia etj..jane nje dicka periodike (e perkohshme) qe ka te bjeje me shume mangesi ne sistemin e tanishem. 

Ne Shqiperi njerezit po vdesin nga mungesa e nje sherbimi mjeksor. Te gjithe e dime gjendjen e spitaleve tona, funksionimin e urgjences, dhe menyren si trajtohen pacientet. 

Ndotja eshte e dukshme ne zonat urbane qe permbajne nje popullsi te madhe, zonat industriale etj. Po sa % te Shqiperise perbejne keto zona?

----------


## shigjeta

> Tek e fundit, Bevisi që fotografon probleme të dhjamura që na kanë zënë sytë, probleme me të cilat jemi familjarizuar, është një njeri i thjeshtë që ecën me biçikletë në rrugë dhe do të thithë ajër të pastër.Jemi ne vetë ata që shkatërrojmë, jemi viktima të varfërisë dhe të injorancës sonë për të hedhur plehrat rreth vetes. Shqipëria është e mbushur me plehra. *Me këto foto unë nuk doja të sensibilizoja por të jepja një pasqyrë të asaj që shohim dhe që sbëjmë asgjë.* Nuk dua ta pastroj këtë vend, kam humbur shpresën se kjo gjendje mund të ndryshojë një ditë. Nuk është çudi që me këtë refuzim të pastërtisë dhe ekologjisë, ta rendisin Bevisin tek ata që e shesin Shqipërinë me turpet e saj. Cila është përgjigjja e tij? Fotografia ime është antituristike. Sigurisht unë i ftoj me fjalë të huajt që takoj. U them hajdeni se kemi plazhe të bukura. Por unë nuk di ta bëj atë lloj fotografie turistike. Ajo është një hi syve. Jam i mendimit që nëse bota vuan, duhet të ulësh kokën, të përunjesh dhe të vuash bashkë me të. Shpresoj që brezi i ri, edhe ata të cilëve prindërit mendojnë si e si tua përmirësojnë jetën, si ti veshin më mirë, e ti çojnë në shkolla të mira, ta kuptojnë se një ditë do të gjenden përballë këtij shuku pisllëqesh që krijojmë ne. Po e pata ndonjëherë një shtëpi luksoze do ti vë në mure këto foto alarme për atë që do të ndodhë. 
> 
> Fotografët që morën pjesë në këtë projekt janë Tolga Sezgin (Turqi), Kemal Jufri (Indonezi), Mariana Bazo (Peru), Abir Abdullah (Bangladesh), Mehran Afshar Naderi (Iran), Sudharak Olëe (Indi), Karen Mirzoyan (Armeni), Atul Loke (Indi), Mëanzo Millinga (Tanzani) dhe shqiptari Fusha.


S'e kuptova tamam kete mesazhin e Bevis Fushes qe nuk kerkon ta sensibilizoj opinionin dhe nderkohe do te prezantoj nje realitet! Atehere cili eshte mesazhi i Fushes me artin e tij te fotografise kur nuk eshte sensibilizimi?!
Foto si keto nuk kerkojne shume pune per kompozim. Te gjithe e dime situaten ne Shqiperi. Kush nuk i ka pare plehrat, ndertesat e kohes se komunizmit, zgjerimin e qyteteve pa kritere plot gjera te tjera. A thua valle duhet talent i vecant per ta bere nje gje te tille? Ne fakt duhet ti japim ca kredi duke qene qe ka konkuruar me vende te tilla si Bangladeshi, India, Irani I lumte Fushes!

----------

